# Changing Oil Pan



## Chkenn (Sep 22, 2017)

Do you have to drop the engine to change the oil pan on 2013 chevy cruze?

Thanks


----------



## eagles121 (Jul 14, 2017)

No, you can change the oil pan with the motor in the car. You will however have to drop the exhaust down.


----------



## Chkenn (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chkenn said:


> Do you have to drop the engine to change the oil pan on 2013 chevy cruze?
> 
> Thanks



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

